# Shes trying to tie me down.



## chasethecase (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello sorry to bother you good folk this morning, but I have caught my superior other in a lie which may become detrimental to my life...

The dealis, im going to enlist into the airforce soon in the coming months, after i finish my 15 hours of college credits. my girlfriend has shown that she does not like this, and does NOT want me to leave. but you know my mind tells me not to leave, but this is what my heart desires..to travel..to see the world! most people dont even leave their neighborhood, and we have this huge world for us to explore.

She somehow managed to manipulate me, and i wish i was wiser.. but she told me she has been on birthcontrol, my stupid self never have done research on it or anything was alriht with it. so way back in october, she asked for me to not pull out and i agreed, sigh what a fool i was...

to wrap things up, i came in her several times, the dates being i believe.. 12th, 15th/16th~, 19th, 22nd, and a few other dates later on, and finally the 31st..

I caught her in a lie yesterday, because i asked her what kind've birth control was she taking and she said the pill and you gota take that everyday! shes spent several weekends over my house and it slipped my mind that i never saw her do it.

what worries me is that she may be pregnant, because, her period starts on the 6th of each month, without fail, been with her for a while now, this month theres NO sign of it. She doesn't know ive caught her in a lie, andive been seeing signs of her possibly being pregnant, she has had one account of spotting (this happened a few days after i came in her on the 31st, like the 4th or 5th?), shes complained her breasts feel different now, i think she said tingly or like sensitive.. i mess with them alot and she has never complained about it or said anything, but now she doesnt even let me touch them! a few other things, i read that when a woman is pregnant her vaginal walls swell or something? and they make that milky white stuff on a consistent basis, well, she has been making that alot lately, she only used to make it like during the middle of the month for a few days....uhm.. there are also these cramps she get at night, she explains that they are really painful, but i dont know if thats a sign or not, just about every girl i know complains about cramps..lol
and sadly its the 7th and stll no sign of her period, not even minor bleeding.. everything is just too coincidental..
do you guys think she is pregnant? and if she is what do i do?


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm not so sure you can say she is lying. Check her purse for the pills. Just because you never saw her take it, doesn't mean she did not. and now they have injections you can get every 3 months or implants. 

Forgetting to take a pill at the same time everyday. Forgetting a pill one day. It's not 100% guaranteed to prevent pregnancy unless it's taken very carefully. And if she just started taking it October, it might take awhile to be effective anyways.

She is the only one that can find out if she is pregnant. 

Are you saying that if she is pregnant, you would not leave? Why not? I didn't know you could get out of this at this point anyways. 

Being pregnant does not mean you have to change your life, or marry her. Just means you might be a father. Whether you wanted it or not. If she has the baby. If it's yours. Which sucks. But it happens all the time. Hope things work out for you,


----------



## chasethecase (Nov 7, 2011)

deejov said:


> I'm not so sure you can say she is lying. Check her purse for the pills. Just because you never saw her take it, doesn't mean she did not. and now they have injections you can get every 3 months or implants.
> 
> Forgetting to take a pill at the same time everyday. Forgetting a pill one day. It's not 100% guaranteed to prevent pregnancy unless it's taken very carefully. And if she just started taking it October, it might take awhile to be effective anyways.
> 
> ...


I know shes lieing because i know for a fact, now atleast, she isnt on any form of birth control! she has never mentioned it till i brought up the topic of wanting to leave to the airforce..that she asked me to start doing this (putting seed into her).

I dont want to be the typical, "This guy ran away from his fatherly duties"...


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

How do you know this for a fact? Did you take a blood sample to a lab? 
You have a strong gut feeling that she has played you, or tried to get pregnant on purpose. If she did, I'm sorry to hear that. 
Go buy a pregnancy test at a drugstore. Take it home, ask her to do the test. And be prepared for what you are going to say to her if it's positive. 

I'm not in the military, but I don't think joining the airforce is running away from your fatherly duties. It's a career choice. your "family" can go with you. I wouldn't back down from that.


----------



## chasethecase (Nov 7, 2011)

in the end i just hope she isnt preggo..


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Is it just me or should I be worried that somebody enlisting in the Air Force (who cannot even spell it right) is going to fly around billion dollar planes and doesn't know where babies come from?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Is it just me or should I be worried that somebody enlisting in the Air Force (who cannot even spell it right) is going to fly around billion dollar planes and doesn't know where babies come from?


I don't think you need to worry about that happening.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> I don't think you need to worry about that happening.


Hopefully not. I would hate to think that my tax payer dollars are going towards somebody who cannot even spell the branch of the military he is "supposed" to be joining correctly, let alone not be smart enough to use a condom but yeah, she "manipulated him" and he had no control. Wonder how he will do up against Iran or oh say North Korea.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm sorry, but you could of used a condom. I'm not trying to be rude, but you are just as responsible if she is pregnant. It's not all her fault. Even with the pill, it's very easy to get pregnant. If you are taking certain medications like antibiotics, they stop the pill from working for that month. If you forget to take one pill and double up the next day, the pill may not work. You made that choice not to pull out, although through pre-ejaculation, she could get pregnant. 

I got pregnant at the age of 19. My ex husband says it is all my fault and said I was trapping him. We got married and due to his abuse and unfaithfulness, I left a year later raising my daughter on my own until I met my current husband. My ex husband also blames me for setting him up to cheat(which I will never understand). It happens. However, he is such a horrible person that he wants nothing to do with his daughter. He literally hates her and my daughter is a very good child. She, too, is going into the military this summer.

My husband and I are done having children and the last 8 years have been using condoms. He is the most wonderful man on this planet!

Children are never mistakes...ever. Sometimes they just come early in life. Good luck. If you continue to feel your trapped, you will start to resent her. Next time use a condom. They work best in preventing children and they also prevent STD's until you are in a fully committed relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wickederthanyou (Oct 11, 2011)

BTW, do people really think that everyone in the AF pilots a plane? That they are standard issue, like a canteen or boots? Please.
I know that some are trying for the highest level of snark, but don't be that guy/girl. My daughter is Air Force. Respect.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

wickederthanyou said:


> BTW, do people really think that everyone in the AF pilots a plane? That they are standard issue, like a canteen or boots? Please.
> I know that some are trying for the highest level of snark, but don't be that guy/girl. My daughter is Air Force. Respect.


Not everyone can be a Naval Aviator.

VF41 Black Aces -- First To Fight, First To Strike

God bless your daugter young lady even if you are wickeder than you ....


----------

